# A Car For Towing



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Desparately trying to persuade her indoors that this mini is a great buy. My friend has built it with a new body shell from scratch. Beautiful car and going for a song!

What a brilliant vehicle for towing behind the Winnie.

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

AAAAahhhh....I see the problem Chris!

There's a vital bit missing....its the bit wot protects our expensive hairdos from becoming dishevilled and windswept :lol: :lol: 

Not something that you chaps often think about whilst careering round country lanes with the lid off :wink: 

Does it come with a hard top?

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If really going for a song ,could be a bit of an investment Minis are going through the roof price wise
It is asumed the conversion has been carried out correctly, nothing worse than a sagging Mini


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> AAAAahhhh....I see the problem Chris!
> 
> There's a vital bit missing....its the bit wot protects our expensive hairdos from becoming dishevilled and windswept :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ah but in the old films and adverts the ladies hair is never affected :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Oh Yes Linda,

She has a purpose built soft top:

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mini*

Ahhhh

The Min is lovely. I can see Oscar now, goggles on, his ears flapping on the wind!

Rapide561


----------

